# to be fucked/stuffed/screwed (colloquial)



## lourai*87

Moderator note:
This thread was created by merging a new thread into one that already existed.

Salut tlm...j'ai un question...

I am writing about my upcoming exams.  I do not think I am going to do very well, and I would like to say something like "I think I'm f**ked" or "...screwed".  I know it is impolite, but i would like it to be informal.

Merci en avance =)


----------



## Sev

If you want to say "I think I'm gonna fail my exam" you can say :
"Je crois que je vais foirer mon exam" which is colloquial without being vulgar.


----------



## LV4-26

You can use a direct translation such as
_Je crois que je vais l'avoir dans le baba_ (_dans le cul_ is even closer, hence more vulgar if that's what you're looking for  )
But you've got to be very careful as to who you say that to.

Otherwise, if you want something milder (even milder than what Sev suggested but still colloquial)
_Je crois que je vais m'étaler_ _(à l'examen)._


----------



## superromu

Je crois que je vais *planter *mon exam
Je crois que je vais *me vautrer à cet* exam

se vautrer is often used in oral !


----------



## lourai*87

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponses =)



> You can use a direct translation such as
> _Je crois que je vais l'avoir dans le baba_ (_dans le cul_ is even closer, hence more vulgar if that's what you're looking for  )


 
Is this appropriate to the context?...If i interpret correctly..it means "i believe i'll have it in the a***"  I dont want people thinking im into such things in a sexual context =p



> Je crois que je vais *planter *mon exam
> Je crois que je vais *me vautrer à cet* exam


 
What do these literally mean?

Thankyou again


----------



## Benjy

hum.. vautrer and etaler both have the same idea of tripping up.


----------



## nicko

"Je crois que je vais me chier dessus" devrait bien rendre le sens et la vulgarité de ta phrase.


----------



## superromu

vautrer = s'étaler comme une masse difforme. 
ex : en rentrant chez moi, j'étais tellement fatigué que je me suis vautré dans le canapé.


----------



## gliamo

Or simply _je suis foutu_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je dirais _je crois que je vais *me* planter_.


----------



## gliamo

egueule said:
			
		

> Je dirais _je crois que je vais *me* planter_.


Les deux solutions ne sont-elles pas correctes?

_je crois que je vais me planter à cet exam
je crois que je vais planter cet exam_


----------



## LV4-26

lourai*87 said:
			
		

> Is this appropriate to the context?...If i interpret correctly..it means "i believe i'll have it in the a***" I dont want people thinking im into such things in a sexual context =p


Not any more than what you said in English. 





> "I think I'm f**ked" or "...screwed".


 Nor any less...
Note that I don't recommend it particularly. It's just that it's the most direct translation (in the *same contexts* as in English, sexual or *otherwise).*
*I *would rather use _m'étaler_, _me planter_ or _me vautrer_.


----------



## superromu

gliamo said:
			
		

> Les deux solutions ne sont-elles pas correctes?
> 
> _je crois que je vais me planter à cet exam
> je crois que je vais planter cet exam_



tu peux utiliser les 2 indifférement.

si tu plantes ton exam, tu en récolteras les fruits !


----------



## Cath.S.

superrom
 
si tu plantes ton exam said:
			
		

> Tu devrais le mettre dans le fil sur les jeux de mots, Romu.


----------



## Nath0811

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> You can use a direct translation such as
> _Je crois que je vais l'avoir dans le baba_ (_dans le cul_ is even closer, hence more vulgar if that's what you're looking for  )
> But you've got to be very careful as to who you say that to.
> 
> 
> Pour suivre la même idée, tu peux aussi dire
> _Je crois que je vais l'avoir dans l'os_ (means the same thing)


----------



## lourai*87

Meci beaucoup tlm...je suis trés reconnaissant =)


----------



## Spitfier21

Hello, just to say" je VOUS suis très reconnaissant" 
^^


----------



## kjc_us

As in, "I've got an exam in 3 weeks and I've done no revision........ I'm fucked" sort thing.

"J'ai un examen dans 3 semaines et j'en ai rien fait....... bref, _I'm fucked_"?


----------



## SwissPete

My try:

... je suis couillonné.


----------



## Cold_Sweat

More vulgar: _je suis foutu._


----------



## SwissPete

*Couillonné *n'est pas assez vulgaire ?


----------



## Cold_Sweat

Disons que ça fait un peu vieux jeu.


----------



## amberflynn

"... jsuis [trop] dans la merde" / "... ça craint" / "... ça va pas l'faire" 

Je pense comme Cold_Sweat que "couilloné" est démodé, en tout cas en France. Mais "je suis foutu" aussi a perdu de sa valeur vulgaire. Tout dépend de qui parle, mais puisque apparemment ce sont des paroles qui sortent de la bouche d'un étudiant, je suppose que c'est un jeune, donc je ne pense pas que les jeunes emploient encore ces expressions.


----------



## Grop

SwissPete said:


> ... je suis couillonné.



Bonjour, pour moi c'est ce qu'on pourrait dire si quelqu'un nous avait arnaqué, pas si on avait passé trois semaines sans réviser.

(Même chose pour _je l'ai dans le cul_).

Sinon, j'aime bien _Je suis dans la merde_.


----------



## Frenchaccenture

*Je suis dans le pétrin*.

This is a lighter way of saying "I am fucked".


----------



## Ben11

"Je suis baisé" (bon là c'est vraiment vulgaire, toutes mes excuses )


----------



## Chefe

Haha,

Moi aussi, je suis dans la merde assez souvent 

Even though not a native speaker, but rather a fellow student, I can confirm that this is what I hear a lot


----------



## Spector

"je suis dans la merde" is indeed very common, so are "je suis foutu" or "je suis mort"


----------



## LV4-26

Spector said:


> "je suis dans la merde" is indeed very common, so are "je suis foutu" or "je suis mort"


Or "_c'est mort_". 
J'ai un exam dans 3 semaines et j'ai même pas commencé à réviser...C'est mort.

Note that _c'est mort_ (and, to a lesser degree, _je suis mort_) is stronger than "_je suis dans la merde/le pétrin_".
It means there's no hope whatsoever. My fate is sealed. Which, I think, makes it closer to _I'm fucked_ or _I've had it.
_
The "c(e)" in _c'est mort_ basically refers to "the situation". 
It's pretty recent in this sense.. Like 10 or 15 years.


----------



## the pensive wombat

lourai*87 What precisely are you saying in English, that you're going to fuck up or screw up your exams? There is a difference between "I'm fucked/screwed' and 'I'm fucking up/screwing up', at least in Aussie English.

Does the 'up' make a difference to how it is translated in French? Je ne sais ...


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

ça va être ma fête ...


----------



## kjc_us

Thanks for all your suggestions. I like amberflynn's suggestion of "Je suis trop dans la merde!" It seems the most natural, and I have heard it used before. Thanks very much.


----------



## amberflynn

LV4-26 said:


> Or "_c'est mort_".
> J'ai un exam dans 3 semaines et j'ai même pas commencé à réviser...C'est mort.
> 
> Note that _c'est mort_ (and, to a lesser degree, _je suis mort_) is stronger than "_je suis dans la merde/le pétrin_".
> It means there's no hope whatsoever. My fate is sealed. Which, I think, makes it closer to _I'm fucked_ or _I've had it.
> _
> The "c(e)" in _c'est mort_ basically refers to "the situation".
> It's pretty recent in this sense.. Like 10 or 15 years.



I think "c'est mort" is something you'd say once you have failed the exams, or once you have had confirmation that something is not going to happen.


----------

